# Outdoor layout



## Southern

We are moving across town. this is one of the first things to move.









John


----------



## stationmaster

Yeppers, gotta keep the priorities in perspective. Right? lol

Bob


----------



## rhenry

That is awesome. I think I would of moved that first as well and then put everything else around that in the new place.


----------



## shaygetz

I can think of some poor mook on the side of the road...with a flat tire and the remains of an Atlas #4 LH turnout in his hands, scratching his head and wonderin',_ "What the..."_


----------



## Boston&Maine

You should have rigged it so that you could have some trains running on it while driving down the road :laugh:


----------



## Southern

Boston&Maine said:


> You should have rigged it so that you could have some trains running on it while driving down the road :laugh:


ROTFLMAO

I wish!!


----------



## calirider

Boston&Maine said:


> You should have rigged it so that you could have some trains running on it while driving down the road :laugh:


That would of been great! All he would of had to do was hook a gen set up to it.


----------



## jimmyhardwick

You really love this set huh? I feel the same way too -- If I need to move out, my model train sets will be first thing to be move.


----------



## Reckers

A derailment at 50 mph on a two-lane blacktop might be a lil rough on the stock, though. *L*


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> A derailment at 50 mph on a two-lane blacktop might be a lil rough on the stock, though. *L*


He could make a fiberglass case for it to protect his trains from meeting the road


----------



## Reckers

Maybe just rig some netting around the edge, to catch the boxcars as they blow off on the Interstate?


----------

